# Auto sales and PGMs



## Oz (Nov 3, 2008)

For those of you that watch and wonder about PGM prices here is the recent list of car sales in the US by manufacturer and model.

Ford
http://www.businesssheet.com/2008/11/ford-f-toyota-sales-awful-in-october-again

General Motors Corp. said Monday that October U.S. light vehicle sales fell 45.1% to 168,719 units from 307,408 a year ago. Total vehicle sales fell 45% to 170,585 units from a year ago. October U.S. sales of GM cars declined 34.3% to 73,466 units, and total truck sales dropped 51% to 97,119 vehicles


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just goes to show how many fingers the financing industry has in the pie.
Without the financing, nobody can afford to buy new cars.
Hang on to what money you have, ... this is just the start.
Before long there won't be any industry unaffected by the world bank.
Be sure to show your gratitude at the polls tomorrow!

Mark


----------

